
Data mining adds evidence that war is baked into the structure of society - sus_007
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612704/data-mining-adds-evidence-that-war-is-baked-into-the-structure-of-society/
======
mimixco
A good follow-on to this article is the classic paper, War is a Racket.

[https://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html](https://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html)

